

Not a geek - dsego
http://mattgemmell.com/2013/07/12/not-a-geek/

======
thenerdfiles

        If you insult my text editor,
        I will punch you in the face.
    

It's very akin to:

    
    
        If you touch my Charizard,
        I will punch you in the face.
    

Or:

    
    
        If you delete my FF7 slot from that card,
        I will punch you in the face.
    

Or even:

    
    
        If you talk to me about D&D4.0,
        I will punch you in the face.
    

And quite possibly:

    
    
        If you suggest Nickelback to me,
        I will punch you in the face.
    

Or absolutely:

    
    
        If you play that opening again,
        I will punch you in the face.
    

And surely:

    
    
        My surfing Pikachu!!! Noooo!
        I'm going to punch you in the face!
    

And arguably:

    
    
        If you prove that theorem like that again,
        I'm going to fail you from this class.
    

Questionably:

    
    
        If you mention "God" in this (philosophy) class again,
        I'm going to throw a book at you.
    

These are the marks of a geek. "Geek" is not some description that someone
falls under by virtue of prestige or credibility. A geek is so every day, and
that person defines him or her self in terms of those things he or she is
willing to punch you in the face over, should you transgress the sacred nature
of those artifacts or things involved in their geekdom. There are invisible
lines drawn throughout our subcultures, and geeks defend them, like trolls.

Geeks are most often trolls, the otakus, the DMs, the ones who not only play
this game, but in very many real senses suffer the mental and social disparity
of living it. They really listened to that obscure noise-jazz album
continuously for weeks on end. They really played that RPG for 37 hours
straight. They really read all the manuals back to back over the weekend.

You passed your classes with excellent marks. Bravo, well done. To each her
own, but that does not make you a geek because you passed social expectations.

By-passing social expectations is what geeks do; and it is coincidence that
others praise them for it and hate them for it all the same. And that doesn't
matter. I use vim, and that's the only thing I'll punch you in the face over.

